# Gizmo and his PetFlys Pet of the month Gift!!!



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

OMG I never expected what I found once I opened the box...
They (Tammy and crew) sent Gizmo a Completely BRAND NEW Petflys carrier with so much stuff I was left in awe and then the childish squeeling came in...LOL...so awesome..well...just see for yourself  *Warning LOTS of pics!*















posing with one of his new shirts


Eating the bunny...lol



 :wave:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

That is awesome--He looks like a "papi chulo" with that shirt on. He sure got lots of stuff.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww Gizmo's a lucky boy!  That is an awesome prize, what great stuff! The carrier is so cute too.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow!! Congratulations to Gizmo!! :headbang: 
And what a gift!! I had never heard of Petflys and just visited the website-- I can't wait to get JoJo a Petflys carrier!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That is sooooooo awesome! (I'm not going to lie... I'm sitting here a little jealous! :lol: )

Congrats & enjoy all of your new stuff!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

HOLY MOLY!!! Thats so awesome!!! heheh I could just imagine the childish giggles!! lol :laughing8: :laughing5: :laughing6: :laughing7:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Can you believe they sent us all that stuff?!! I mean they really know how to make and keep customers. I blab off how great the carriers and Tammy/employees are anyways, but now I am on cloud 9. I can't wait to show hubby when he gets home  

I have to go try on the cow spotted shirt on Gizmo next....hehehe


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Can you believe they sent us all that stuff?!! I mean they really know how to make and keep customers. I blab off how great the carriers and Tammy/employees are anyways, but now I am on cloud 9. I can't wait to show hubby when he gets home
> 
> I have to go try on the cow spotted shirt on Gizmo next....hehehe


can you post pix for the one --i want to see how that one look!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Here is the cow shirt...LOL...
Actually it's dalmation spotted....hehehe

Moooooo :confused3: :wink:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

wow what a gift! that was very nice of them. gizzy looks great in his new shirts! congrats gizmo!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow! I am SOOOO jealous!!! Congrats!!!! :hello1:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

im curious as to what all was in there. it looks like so much stuff!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Wait.... so you have 2 carriers now?!?!  Cuz I saw the pic of Gizmo in the black and blue one and then you just got that green one?! Holy Cow!!! hahaha  :lol: lucky lucky lucky!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

how cute ! im so jealous but happy for you!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

:headbang: :hello1: :toothy7: YAY!! congratulations. What a great surprise.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Yea I have the black and blue, and now the green one. Now I just need some plane tickets so I can put them to good use...LOL

Hubby was amazed at all the stuff, he was more impressed with how they just give-away all these items every month to two pets. I think that this is they first time they giveaway a bag though, before it was a basket. So all of you with Pet Flys carriers post pics of your babies so you can win!

http://www.petflys.com


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is so awesome!!! I really need to get a Petflys carrier now!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Gizmo is one lucky dog :cheers: That's really cool !!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow...that is a great giveaway. Congrats, and Gizmo looks so cute in his new shirt


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> That is so awesome!!! I really need to get a Petflys carrier now!


I agree, but my fiancee doesn't want to spend $100 on one! :? Stupid boys!


----------



## sweetestlove (Mar 10, 2006)

WOW!! They hooked Giz up! Did they send you any Zukes mini treats. We got some with our last carrier and the dogs go nuts for them. They are the perfect size for training. Congrats again!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Omg great job Gizmo!! What a lucky boy!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Aww man! I wish I had the money for something like that! I have wanted a PetFlys carrier for the longest time...since I got Lina even. Congrats Gizmo you lucky pup!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

how cool!!! can you enter that comp if your in the uk?


----------



## Eeny (Mar 14, 2006)

SunnyFLMum said:


> OMG I never expected what I found once I opened the box...
> They (Tammy and crew) sent Gizmo a Completely BRAND NEW Petflys carrier with so much stuff I was left in awe and then the childish squeeling came in...LOL...so awesome..well...just see for yourself  *Warning LOTS of pics!*
> 
> 
> ...


As you guys know...I'm totally new to the board and I haven't even gotten my little one yet...but this thread looked so exciting with Gizmo's goodies!
I'm a little confused as to what it was for??
Did you win a prize?
Thanks!
Eeny


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

thats so awesome for gizmo! i am jealous too :lol: looks like i need a new carrier :lol: thats so nice they do that once a month. great way to get and keep customers. great pics gizmo looks like a kid on chrismas! :wave: 

its a contest where you send a pic in of your pet inside a petflys carrier, then they pick 2 winners each month, i guess, for some really cool stuff!  :wave:


----------



## Eeny (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh I see!
That is so cool
Do they have a website I could go to and look at the winning pictures and such?

Thanks!
Eeny


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

sure here it is! :wave: 

http://www.petflys.com/


----------



## Eeny (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks a bunch!
:wave:


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

8) WOW!! :shock: Congrats!! Jetset and I are are so jealous!


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

Lucky gizmo!!!!


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! Wow, great prize. Leya and I have the purple puppy love pet flys carrier. I love it and so does she.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

ROCK ON GIZZY! 

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO MANY GOODIES! I love his face when he's looking at his loot. He's like, "Where do I start?!"


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

Thats wicked!Gizmo does look very impressed!And they even threw in some cute green duck flip flops for you too! :lol: xxx


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I so love the flip flops...The best part is the Flip Flops are my size...LOL 

Tammy the owner of petflys is going to put up Gizmo pics on her site....she loved the one where he is posing with the picture of her dog...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: That is awesome!!! :headbang: They gave you guys tons of stuff, they really are cool. :wink:


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

wow congrats! if there's anything you don't want...you can always donate to the poor....you can donate to the sami is poor fund!

:lol: 

Congrats Gizmo!!!!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, congratulations!


----------

